# Datenbank für Frauenverwaltung



## Guest (22. Apr 2008)

Da der Computer der Freund eines jeden Informatiker ist, hab ich mir gedacht er kann mir auch bei folgenden Problem helfen. Ich kann mir beim besten will nicht merken, was ich mit welcher Frau gemacht habe (wann, wo, ...) - ich komme einfach durcheinander. Also möchte ich eine Datenbankverwaltung dafür programmieren

Die Datenbank sollte aber auch zum ansehen aufm Handy sein, dass man auch unterwegs immer informiert ist (maximal Speicherplatz 1GB) Es sollte eine Benutzeroberfläche haben, wo man alles eingeben kann (Stammdaten, besondere Ereignisse, ....)

Ähnlich wie das Programm -> http://rmes.at/download
Das Problem an dem Programm ist, dass es noch sehr instabil ist und mir manche Sachen fehlen

Ich habe Grundkenntnisse in Programmieren und Datenbankensystemen, aber ich hab diese wissen noch nie kombiniert und bin auf der Suche für ein geeignetes Tutorial


----------



## The_S (22. Apr 2008)

Erstmal: LOL

Datenbanken auf Handys sind nicht gerade einfach. Entweder eine PC-Anwendung mit Datenbank, eine Handyanwendung mit z. B. J2ME und RecordStores, ein zentraler Server, auf dem PC- und Handyanwendung zugreifen kann, oder eine Export/Import Funktion der PC und der Handyanwendung um die Daten auch ohne gemeinsame Datenbank austauschen zu können. Das Ganze ist natürlich eine Frage des Aufwands/der Kosten. 

Ein Tutorial, das dir genau das erklärt wirst du wohl nicht finden. Aber bei ein bisschen allgemeineren Fragen, kann man dir bestimmt ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen. Und bei konkreten Fragen, hilft man dir hier auch gerne weiter.


----------



## maki (22. Apr 2008)

Als Namen würde ich WMS vorschlagen, das *W*omen *M*anagement *S*ystem.



> Ich habe Grundkenntnisse in Programmieren und Datenbankensystemen


Tja, wenn du dich eingehender mit SW Entwicklung beschäftigst, haben Frauen kein Interesse mehr an dir, dann brauchst du auch keine DB mehr...


----------



## Guest (22. Apr 2008)

Also anfangen möchte ich mit der eingabe von Stammdaten und der Benutzeroberfläche. (siehe Link im Startpost) Die Handy Applikation möchte ich via J2ME machen und soll nachher ein eigenes Programm sein, die aber die gleiche Datenbank verwendet. Also ich möchte die Handyanwendung noch nicht schreiben, aber schon so programmieren das man es dann hinzufügen kann

@maki: Ich war in einen früheren Leben Informatiker. Ich weiss selbst, dass sich Frauen und Infromatik nicht wirklich zusammenpassen (passiv)  :roll:


----------



## FenchelT (22. Apr 2008)

@Gast: Du solltest Dich registrieren. Falls Dir spontan kein Nick einfaellt, haette ich einen fuer Dich:
Don Juan DeMarco  :lol:


----------



## xote (22. Apr 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maximal Speicherplatz 1GB


Ich glaube, da wird dir der durchschnittliche Speicherbedarf einer Frau einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, die merken sich viel mehr von den gemeinsamen Aktivitäten als nur einen läppischen Gigabyte, und persistent sind sie auch! Die lassen in 20 Jahren einfach mal 'ne Query übers Hirn laufen, dann beginnt der nächste Satz mit "Schatz, erinnerst du dich an...".

Zum Thema: überleg dir mal genauer, wofür du die Datenbank brauchst, dann hast du auch schnell ihre Struktur raus (Schlüssel, cols etc.). H2 ist einfach und den Freund. Und dann überleg dir ein einfaches GUI dafür. Wie man das auf ein Handy bringt ist mir schleierhaft (ich bin Besitzer eines Nokia 3210).


----------



## frapo (22. Apr 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Ich habe Grundkenntnisse in Programmieren und Datenbankensystemen
> 
> 
> Tja, wenn du dich eingehender mit SW Entwicklung beschäftigst, haben Frauen kein Interesse mehr an dir, dann brauchst du auch keine DB mehr...



LOL ...herrlich dieser Thread bisher..  :shock:  :lol:


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2008)

Wie gesagt, erstmal musst du dich für eine Möglichkeit entscheiden, wie die Daten aufs Handy kommen sollen. Dann kann man mal Anfangen die restliche Struktur zu planen.


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, erstmal musst du dich für eine Möglichkeit entscheiden, wie die Daten aufs Handy kommen sollen. Dann kann man mal Anfangen die restliche Struktur zu planen.



Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es. Ich hatte bisher mit Handyprogrammierung wenig zutun. Aja mein Handy ist ein Sony Ericsson K550i
Das Handy sollte nur zum ansehen der Datenbank dienen (man soll keine Daten eingeben können). Es soll via Datenkabel upgedatete werden

Der Aufbau ist ähnlich wie im RMES


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2008)

Ich hab dir doch 4 Möglichkeiten, die mir spontan eingefallen sind, gepostet ???:L


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2008)

Oh, sorry  :wink: 

Ich möchte das ganze so machen das die Datenbank die PC-Anwendung schreibt und das Handy dann lesen kann, also ich möchte den PC als Zentralen Server haben


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2008)

Also praktisch mit Export-Funktion auf Seiten der PC Variante und Import-Funktion auf Seiten der Handy-Applikation. Dann kannst du ja schonmal Anfangen dir die Datenstruktur für deine Datenbank zu überlegen, weil mit der Variante musst du für die Synchronisation erstmal nichts berücksichtigen (außer, dass dein Handy die FileConnection-API implementiert hat, sonst könnte es ein bisschen kompliziert werden  ).


----------

